# Earthway Raincover and Side Deflector Kit On Sale



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I just saw Grainger has the raincover and side deflector kits for Earthway spreaders on clearance. I've been looking for the kit for my Earthway C22/2150 but couldn't find it for less than $65 until now. Grainger has the 60043R on sale for $31.93 including shipping to the store. Just ordered mine for pickup later this week. If anyone has been looking for the kit, this looks like the best deal around.

I also saw they have the same kit available for the 2170 for $32.89. Again marked down from about $70. Here's links to both if anyone has been looking for them.

https://www.grainger.com/product/EARTHWAY-Raincover-and-Side-Deflector-8AG68

https://www.grainger.com/product/EARTHWAY-Raincover-and-Side-Deflector-8WNW4

It'll be nice to have the option of spreading in the rain without using a garbage bag as a cover. And I did miss the edgeguard from my scotts mini.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

thanks, picked up one to attach to my Titan spreader, it's identical to the 2150.

also, check to see if there are stores near you. They wanted $10 for shipping, i chose to pickup in-store that just a few miles away.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.grainger.com/search?searchBar=true&searchQuery=Raincover+217-

looks like they sourced them from china themselves and retail them for $12.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I really appreciate this @Lawnguyland I was looking for a tow spreader and when you posted this I looked on Grainger site. Next I noticed is they had the Earth way 2050TP for 64.00$.

https://m.grainger.com/category/sprayers-and-spreaders/outdoor-equipment/ecatalog/N-lk6?okey=earthway+2050tp&mkey=earthway+2050tp&refineSearchString=earthway+2050tp&NLSCM=17&EndecaKeyword=earthway+2050tp&searchBar=true&searchRedirect=earthway+2050tp&sst=subset


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Kicker said:


> thanks, picked up one to attach to my Titan spreader, it's identical to the 2150.
> 
> also, check to see if there are stores near you. They wanted $10 for shipping, i chose to pickup in-store that just a few miles away.


Yes sir, I'm picking the kit up from my local store later this week. I think they wanted $10 to ship it to me too.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Woohoo! This is one of the reasons I disliked the spreader when I bought it, but now that I have these, I can't grumble about it much more. Ordering mine now!


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Same here, I tried to find the right distance/speed to walk away from edges, but I would always get some product on the driveway or into the street and would have to blow it back onto the lawn. Now I won't have any excuses. Very excited to try it. Plus with the rain cover I can finally spread in the rain and get it all watered in immediately.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

picked them up this morning from Grainger. I already had a rain cover but got this solely for the deflector kit. I'll install it tonight.

can't complain about the service. order was ready for pickup in less that 24 hours.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow that's awesome! They must've had it in stock nearby. Mine won't be ready for pickup until tomorrow sometime. I wonder if your store had to ship it to mine.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Look what came in the mail yesterday. It was fast shipping as well. I cant wait to try it out.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

Kicker said:


> picked them up this morning from Grainger. I already had a rain cover but got this solely for the deflector kit. I'll install it tonight.
> 
> can't complain about the service. order was ready for pickup in less that 24 hours.


My 2150 came with the side deflector but I don't have the rain cover. Any chance you want to sell yours?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

KHARPS said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > picked them up this morning from Grainger. I already had a rain cover but got this solely for the deflector kit. I'll install it tonight.
> ...


Sure. Send me a PM and we can discuss the details.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

Darn, I wish it was the "walk-behind" 2050P model. I've been eyeing that one up.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow you guys got your stuff fast! I just picked up mine this afternoon. The rain cover was tough to get on at first but it fits perfectly. Hopefully that means it will last. It seems to be high quality plastic.

I'm a little disappointed in the side deflector though. The frame is very solid but the deflector itself is plastic and it looks like the tab that holds it in the flipped up position may break over time. Hopefully that isn't the case. Other than that I tried it out today and it works great. Very happy I got it all at a great price.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

So after using the deflector kit on my yard and a few friends yards this season the deflector is no longer staying in the up position.

After a few steps it falls down blocking the throw of fertilizer to that side. Has anyone else noticed this and come up with a fix? I was thinking Velcro, magnets or even a bungee cord. If all else fails I'll just take it off. But it was nice to have when spreading on narrow strips of grass near pavement. It made it so I only had to sweep or blow the overshoot from one side back onto the lawn.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Lawnguyland said:


> So after using the deflector kit on my yard and a few friends yards this season the deflector is no longer staying in the up position.
> 
> After a few steps it falls down blocking the throw of fertilizer to that side. Has anyone else noticed this and come up with a fix? I was thinking Velcro, magnets or even a bungee cord. If all else fails I'll just take it off. But it was nice to have when spreading on narrow strips of grass near pavement. It made it so I only had to sweep or blow the overshoot from one side back onto the lawn.


Mine is doing the same thing. There is a little black plastic "nut" that is loose that allows the deflector to fall back down. I've had to push it towards the deflector to re tighten it. I've though about using epoxy or super glue to keep it in place.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Kicker said:


> Mine is doing the same thing. There is a little black plastic "nut" that is loose that allows the deflector to fall back down. I've had to push it towards the deflector to re tighten it. I've though about using epoxy or super glue to keep it in place.


I took a closer look tonight. I see exactly what you're talking about. There seems to be a gap on the metal bar between the plastic "nut" and the deflector. I tried taking it off to see if a washer would help keep it more snug but all of my washers were too big or too small. The metal bar has a wider flat spot molded into it which looks like it's supposed to help hold the plastic nut more securely but it doesn't work too well.

I think I'm going to give Velcro with
3m backing a try. Stick one side to the hopper and one side to the deflector. Maybe not regular Velcro but something more robust like the plastic Velcro that comes with an ez pass (I think I have some extra in the garage) or the 3m command strips. I'll see what I can find and will let you know how it works.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Lawnguyland said:


> So after using the deflector kit on my yard and a few friends yards this season the deflector is no longer staying in the up position.
> 
> After a few steps it falls down blocking the throw of fertilizer to that side. Has anyone else noticed this and come up with a fix? I was thinking Velcro, magnets or even a bungee cord. If all else fails I'll just take it off. But it was nice to have when spreading on narrow strips of grass near pavement. It made it so I only had to sweep or blow the overshoot from one side back onto the lawn.


Mine is doing the same thing. I learned the hard way and have some fert burn to prove it. :lol: 
I put zipties around the indent to help the deflector stop from falling down. If I need the deflector down, I can easily swing the ziptie around and it lets me close the deflector down.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Lawnguyland said:
> 
> 
> > So after using the deflector kit on my yard and a few friends yards this season the deflector is no longer staying in the up position.
> ...


That zip tie idea is pretty slick. I might give that a try too. Do you have any pictures of your setup?

For the time being, I just took the deflector off and use the Ev-N-Spred shut off ports or just walk slower when I'm near pavement or other places I don't want to throw fert.

I emailed Earthway about it last week and they're sending me a new deflector corner (key #1) and deflector cam (key #3) under warranty. We'll see if the replacements fix it and how long they hold up for.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Lawnguyland said:


> That zip tie idea is pretty slick. I might give that a try too. Do you have any pictures of your setup?


I will snap a pic later.

Keep us posted if the new part(s) are the same or different design. If they are the same, then over time I think the same thing will happen again.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Bought a used 2150...love it. Having a hard time parting with big bucks to ship the kit to Canada though. Has anyone tried the homemade creation the LCN made with just cardboard and zip ties?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@Lawnguyland

Simple and does the trick for me. I slip the zip tie indent down and I am able to close the deflector.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Baretta said:


> Bought a used 2150...love it. Having a hard time parting with big bucks to ship the kit to Canada though. Has anyone tried the homemade creation the LCN made with just cardboard and zip ties?


No, I haven't tried the cardboard/zip tie method. To me it seems like it would get annoying to keep setting up and ripping down unless you made it so it could flip up and out of the way when not needed. I have too much change in my landscape where I would need the edge guard and then not need it, so it would take some planning and a lot of extra steps to use the edge guard on the first pass and then not at all for the rest of the spread.

Have you tried using the ev-n-spred port shutoffs to control the throw of fert? It takes some getting used to and is a close second behind using a true edge guard. It technically works better because it keeps the spread pattern even rather than the edgeguard just piling up extra fertilizer on that side. I actually use it quite a bit on thinner stretches of grass.



ericgautier said:


> @Lawnguyland
> 
> Simple and does the trick for me. I slip the zip tie indent down and I am able to close the deflector.


Thanks for the pics @ericgautier! I have a feeling I'll be resorting to this once the new parts wear out, unless they are designed better...


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Lawnguyland said:


> Baretta said:
> 
> 
> > Bought a used 2150...love it. Having a hard time parting with big bucks to ship the kit to Canada though. Has anyone tried the homemade creation the LCN made with just cardboard and zip ties?
> ...


Thanks, I wasn't aware of this. Have you seen any youtube videos on instruction?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Baretta said:


> Thanks, I wasn't aware of this. Have you seen any youtube videos on instruction?


Sorry, this is with the deflector kit installed.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

@Baretta were you asking about the dual shut off ports to control flow? Here's the manual that explains how to use them. They are on my C22 spreader but I looked up the 2150 manual and I'm not 100% sure if they're included on that model. If you look at the bottom of the hopper at the control plate you'll know if you can shut off any of the ports.

https://earthway.com/manuals/c89581e9-7cfa-4583-aaed-a28d845a53aa.pdf


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

The replacement Earthway parts seem to be identical to the ones that wore out. They'll probably last a few months and then I'll give the zip tie method a try.


----------

